# Wooden playcentre



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Would like to buy my son a playcentre/climbing frame for garden. Been to toysrus and selection pretty rubbish. Can anyone suggest where to look?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Friend of mine just had one installed. They got it from a company in Motor City in the Atrium building.

They are more for playgrounds and parks so it was $$$$$$$ but I'll ask the name if you like?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Great, thanks.....unfortunately I think it's going to be about £1,000 but any less is a bonus!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Theirs was 19kDHS reduced from 28k


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Must be some play centre..... £3,000 - no way I'm paying that!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's the website:

Welcome - Rainbow Play (UAE)

Friend's contact was Naomi

(It seems they're in Al Quoz, not Motor City)


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

